# Possible Legalization of Marijuana in WV



## Dimefan89 (May 5, 2010)

so in the 2012 election i have a cousin by marriage, much older than me, i believe 50+, who is running for governor. he has been on the house of delegates for years and will most likely win the election for governor. 

long story short, the man smokes weed and will likely be WV's next governor. i believe he is the one to get the ball rolling on MMJ in WV. 

ps. his wife..... my first cousin smokes down as well.

do you think he can do it?
i hope so.


----------



## SikSol (May 8, 2010)

Sorry but no, it takes alot more than just one man even if he is Gov. I also live here in WV and even though prob 80% of us smoke in this state and we grow a big % of the weed in the US we will be one of the last states to decriminalize, medicalize, or legalize.... kinda like texas. We have some pretty strict laws against marijuana in this state as well. Luckily Im not that worried about it, everyone on my road grows and smokes and the only Sheriff that comes down this way is a friend and doesnt care lol.

Soon as Im done with school though and can land a decent job in Cali thats where Im moving too, or if Ohio goes medical soon Ill just move up there. Ohio is the state nearest us with the best chance of any type of action in favor of medical marijuana.


----------



## Dimefan89 (May 8, 2010)

what part of wv are you from? the laws are not too strict on possession. if your popped with under an ounce it is a misdemeanor and will be expunged from your record 6 months after your final court date. i only know this bc i got arrested over a roach but that was bc i was at school.


----------



## SikSol (May 9, 2010)

Oh,ky,wv tri state area, and its still pretty strict here if you got 15 grams or under you should get off pretty easy but other than that and the penalties can be pretty stiff, compared to Ohio we are very strict.


----------



## Dimefan89 (May 9, 2010)

im from the same area im about 10 minutes from huntington and 10 minutes from the town of wayne. i would love to movie to cali but there are hardly jobs there about the same as here.


----------



## SikSol (May 9, 2010)

yeah I hear ya man, im getting ready to start going to ITT tech here next month only way Ill move to cali is if I can secure a job there before even moving. Otherwise Im content here for the most part. Can grow pretty freely without to much worry where I live. Wish I had more hookups though, only got one that I mess with and they dont always have supply so that sucks. Just moved back here from Texas where I was in the Army about 4 months ago now. 

I live right out of Huntington as well. Glad to see someone else local!


----------



## Dimefan89 (May 9, 2010)

cool, luckily i got a real steady connection.


----------



## SikSol (May 9, 2010)

Man you know WV doesnt even have a state or any regional NORML chapters... I've been thinking of starting up one but need at least 4 other NORML members. This state needs somone to start pushing the issue and getting the ball rolling.


----------



## kysmoker (May 11, 2010)

Kentuckys marijuana laws are pretty damn relaxed. Anything under half a fucking pound is a misd, along with 4 plants or less lol. But Kentucky has been producing marijuana for a long time now heh, alot of the east coast "mids" come from this area. I actually wanted to go out to daniel boone forest and get some genetics from the local growers, so I can create a strain that has some real connection to my state (im kind of proud of it, I know, sad). But im pretty sure id get shot in the process, so that wont be happening unless I make some killer connections =( lol.

Was gona cross whatever I found with blueberry and call it Kentucky Bluegrass 


EDIT: I dont think one governor has the power to legalize. Especially since states like Ky and Wv are always WAY behind the curve on social change. But its nice to hope heh.

Without going into specific detail, I live a hop skip and jump away from WV lol.


----------



## TheWorldIsMine (May 11, 2010)

Glad to see some WV's on these boards... Lets go Mountaineers... 

I wish your relative the best of luck in the election, we need a Pro-MMJ Governor and a NORML chapter...


----------



## MrWilson1024 (Oct 30, 2012)

Who is it so I can vote for him?


----------

